# Decimales



## marawol

I wonder how to read  0.90 euros in english,
0 point ninety euros is correct?
thanks so much.


----------



## Ilmo

Correct!
You are welcome!
But I have heard that officially the plural of the word euro should not be used.
Anybody knows whether it is true?

I checked it in Google.
0.90 euro - 1 290 000 hits
0.90 euros - 1 640 000 hits


----------



## micafe

Do Euros have 'cents'? 

You buy something that's 0.60 € (does the sign go before or after the number?) how do you say it? *'sixty cents'*, or what?

In Spanish would it be *'centavos' *or* 'céntimos'* or none of the above?

Would you say *'this is six Euros and seventynine cents'*?

and

*'Esto vale seis euros con setenta y nueve centavos/céntimos*?

 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## megane_wang

Sí. Los euros tienen "céntimos". 

En España por lo menos, los "centavos" los dejamos para los dólares 

Así que "'Esto vale seis Euros con setenta y nueve céntimos", o "'Esto vale seis Euros con setenta y nueve", a secas.

Eso sí: al paso que vamos, es más frecuente oir "SESENTA Euros con setenta y nueve"


----------



## Porteño

Ninety cents, although if I remember correctly, the official name for euro and cent have no purals, at least in some of the EU countries.


----------



## megane_wang

Marawol: You may also say just "*ninety cents*".


----------



## Ilmo

marawol said:


> I wonder how to read 0.90 euros in english,
> 0 point ninety euros is correct?
> thanks so much.


 
This seems to be - again - a very typical thread in this forum in the sense that most of the answers leave the original question unanswered, as if the forer@s wouldn't have read the question at all.

What was the question?
*How to read 0.90 euros in English, (is) 0 point ninety euros correct?*

Marawol has declared, that his mother tongue is Spanish, thus there is no sense to tell him, how that or any other sum should be pronounced in Spanish. Actually, Micafe should have started a thread of his own with his question and not sorn on Marawol.


----------



## Hakro

Porteño said:


> Ninety cents, although if I remember correctly, the official name for euro and cent have no purals, at least in some of the EU countries.


It's an official EU directive that euro has no plural in any EU country but nobody cares about it.


----------



## SmallJosie

I would say ninety cents. If it was: 1.90 then I would say, one Euro ninety. If it was 2.90 then I would say 2 Euros ninety. I have never heard of the EU directive about no plurals but then again, apparently, I'm a rebel without a cause ...


----------



## Outsider

Hakro said:


> It's an official EU directive that euro has no plural in any EU country but nobody cares about it.


However, *'the European Commission Translation Service strongly recommends that in all material generated by the Commission intended for the general public, "the natural plurals" of each language be used.'*

http://www.irelandinformationguide.com/Euro#Plural_formation_and_grammar


----------



## Hakro

It's also possible that the attitude has changed. 
Wikipedia about linguistic issues concerning euro: _Immutable word formations have been encouraged by the European Commission in usage with official EU legislation http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legislation (originally in order to ensure uniform presentation on the banknotes), but the "unofficial" practice concerning the mutability (or not) of the words differs between the member states and their languages. The subject has led to much debate and controversy._


----------



## Outsider

And rightly so. It was foolish to impose invariable nouns on a continent of inflected languages.


----------



## SmallJosie

Oh, I get it, I think, if they are referring to bank notes and coins. On a bank note it normally says 20, for example, EURO because it is in a different font and normally not together. It is like a Euro bank note with a value of 20. However, as far as I understand they are not implying that we should now suddenly start saying "have you got 20 Euro?" it is plural.... y punto


----------



## micafe

Ilmo said:


> Actually, Micafe should have started a thread of his own with his question and not *sorn *on Marawol.


 
If I only knew what *'sorn'* means.

Yes, micafe should have started a thread of *her* own . 

I truly apologize for using a thread that wasn't mine. It was the same subject so I thought it would be ok.

I'm sure I'll be forgiven by the wonderful people that come to this forum.


----------



## SmallJosie

I'm feeling generous, micafe, I forgive you! But don't let it happen again!


----------



## micafe

SmallJosie said:


> I'm feeling generous, micafe, I forgive you! But don't let it happen again!


 
Thank you!!! SmallJosie.. I really appreciate it..


----------



## Ilmo

micafe said:


> If I only knew what *'sorn'* means.
> 
> Yes, micafe should have started a thread of *her* own .
> 
> I truly apologize for using a thread that wasn't mine. It was the same subject so I thought it would be ok.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be forgiven by the wonderful people that come to this forum.


 
For your information - and a smidgen of knowledge - _to sorn on a person_ means *to live/lodge in a person's house without paying for it.*

I condone you completely, especially because we have got so many good contributions thanks to it.

But why nobody has yet used the euro sign € in these posts? And if used, should you put it before or after the amount, with a space or without it?

That's another question.


----------



## marawol

thank you for all the debate and all the answers

cheers.


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

micafe said:


> Do Euros have 'cents'?
> yes.
> You buy something that's 0.60 € (does the sign go before or after the number?) how do you say it? *'sixty cents'*, or what?
> 0,60 € = sesenta céntimos = sixty cents
> 
> Would you say *'this is six Euros and seventynine cents'*?
> Cuesta 6 con 79. (cuesta casi siete euros  )
> Son seis euros con setenta y nueve.
> and
> 
> *'Esto vale seis euros con setenta y nueve centavos/céntimos*?
> Esto vale seis euros con setenta y nueve (centimos)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Ilmo

Thanks, Jose, I just in some way overleaped it.
But, anyway, do you use the € sign, and in that case, where do you put it, before/after, with/without a space between?


----------



## megane_wang

In Spain, € sign is put after the number, leaving a blank in between.

Ten Euro(s) = "10.00 €"


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

Yes we put the sign after, but we use comma and space.
*10,69 €*
and we say
*diez con sesenta y nueve.*
*or "diez euros con sesenta y nueve".*
*or "diez euros con sesenta y nueve centimos"*


----------



## micafe

Ilmo said:


> For your information - and a smidgen of knowledge - _to sorn on a person_ means *to live/lodge in a person's house without paying for it.*
> 
> *I know people like that *
> 
> *You really made me work hard. I finally found the word after looking in several dictionaries. Not a common word, huh?. It seems it's a scottish word. Interesting. *
> 
> I condone you completely, especially because we have got so many good contributions thanks to it.
> 
> *Thank you, you're very generous . *
> 
> But why nobody has yet used the euro sign € in these posts? And if used, should you put it before or after the amount, with a space or without it?
> 
> That's another question.
> 
> *Yes.. maybe your should start a thread of your own?????*


----------



## Hakro

megane_wang said:


> In Spain, € sign is put after the number, leaving a blank in between.
> 
> Ten Euro(s) = "10.00 €"


Dot or comma?


----------



## micafe

Hakro said:


> Dot or comma?


 
Decimals use always a *comma* in Spanish and a *period* in English. 

*1,5 =* Uno con cinco
*1.5* = One point five

Thousands use a *period* in Spanish and a *comma* in English.

*1.000* Mil
*1,000* one thousand

I don't know about the other languages or countries and it'd be very interesting to know.


----------



## megane_wang

Dot or comma, if you look around you in Spain, style rules do exist, but are not used in depth. In the last years people are fast moving from using *commas* to *dots*.

Many technical-background people (like me  ) GET RRRRREALLY ANNOYYYEDD when they find a *comma* to separate decimals, since modern technical school / university degree books systemmatically use *dots ,* and this is what those people learn to use. Why? Well... on one side, when you adopt the International System of Measures you're expected to separe decimals by *dots*, not commas. On the other side, most of those books are translated from English, and many editors do not make any effort to modify number formats. If you have a look at bibliography on financial subjects, you may find any number format, but probably this is the area where *commas* are used most consistently.

Since the Euro was adopted in Spain, *dots* are being used more often outside technical areas. There are several reasons for this. One of the reasons is that manufacturers label their products for the whole UE and it does not make any sense to them to re-write the price for "ES" just to replace the dot by a comma. Another one is that when many cash registers where updated for the Euro, the manufacturers who made them did not care too much about the Spanish commas. Therefore, even _normal_ people, (who never used decimals before, or since they left school!) are currently learning to use *dots*.

In a few years time I expect that _globalisation_ gives us (*dot* users) _the reason_  ...


----------



## Outsider

Dots versus commas across different countries -- and an international norm that is not followed.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Hakro said:


> It's an official EU directive that euro has no plural in any EU country but nobody cares about it.


 
I didn't knew that the Commission was competent also to decide the use of plurals.
Anyway, there is only one Europa (singular), but be speak of 'Europa of merchants', 'Europa of welfare', 'Europa of communicatios',... and if we say in Spanish 'Las diferentes Europas' nobody will be surprised or schocked.


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

megane_wang said:


> Dot or comma, if you look around you in Spain, style rules do exist, but are not used in depth. This is difficult to define. In the last years people are fast moving from using *commas* to *dots*. It all depend, I only use dots when I have to, but I know I have to use comma in Spanish.
> 
> Many technical-background people (like me  ) GET RRRRREALLY ANNOYYYEDD when they find a *comma* to separate decimals, The same happens to me with *dots*. since modern technical school / university degree books systemmatically use *dots ,* and this is what those people learn to use. Why? Well... on one side, when you adopt the International System of Measures you're expected to separe decimals by *dots*, not commas. On the other side, most of those books are translated from English, and many editors do not make any effort to modify number formats. If you have a look at bibliography on financial subjects, you may find any number format, but probably this is the area where *commas* are used most consistently.
> 
> Since the Euro was adopted in Spain, *dots* are being used more often outside technical areas. There are several reasons for this. One of the reasons is that manufacturers label their products for the whole UE and it does not make any sense to them to re-write the price for "ES" just to replace the dot by a comma. Another one is that when many cash registers where updated for the Euro, the manufacturers who made them did not care too much about the Spanish commas. Therefore, even _normal_ people, (who never used decimals before, or since they left school!) are currently learning to use *dots*.
> 
> In a few years time I expect that _globalisation_ gives us (*dot* users) _the reason_  ...


Si puedo expresar mi opinión, ... estoy completamente en desacuerdo.


----------



## enie

We spanish use the € sign, and put it after. The question about the space between.... well, I actually had never wonder it, but I´d write it without space (as you see, I´m not very used to write quantities of money)


----------



## enie

Yo no puedo estar ni de acuerdo ni en desacuerdo con megane, puesto que no soy "técnica". Sí sé que yo personalmente uso las comas, y que son mucho más habituales....para los "plebeyos" que en lugar de perdernos entre los libros de matemáticas, lo hacemos en los pasillos de los supermercados para ver el precio de las naranjas o las judías.
Ahora bien, si el dice que a nivel "experto" ocurre eso, por algo será...


----------



## abeltio

let's accept that the European Central Bank (ECB) uses the correct nomenclature and representation for the currency it was created to manage.

of course some people posting here may disagree with this posting, which only referst to the use made by the ECB, these are very valuable comments that should be addressed to the ECB - they will surely consider their suggestions carefully and if they make sense change the current accepted nomenclature and representation.

http://www.ecb.int/ecb/educational/facts/euro/html/index.en.html

the text does not explain, but the definitions are clear enough and consistent in all the documentation presented.

it is cent, not cents
it is euro, not euros
the € precedes the figures with no spaces
so... €0.90 is: ninety euro cent, or ninety cent if it is understood that the currency is euro.
*The euro banknotes*


javascript:void(0)
*Since 1 January 2002*

The euro banknotes have been in circulation since 1 January 2002. There are seven denominations, each with a different size: €5, €10, €20, €50, €100, €200 and €500. Full description


*The euro coins*


javascript:void(0)
*Can be used in all euro area countries*

One euro is divided into 100 cent. There are eight euro coins: 1, 2, 5, 10, 20 and 50 cent, €1 and €2. The designs on one side of the coins are common to all the countries of the euro area, while the other side reflects national identities. Of course, all euro coins can be used in all euro area countries, irrespective of their national side. Full description


----------



## Outsider

I agree with others in that the ECB has no authority over language.


----------

